
A.I. Wants to Know How You Plan a Trip - furcyd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/business/ai-technology-travel-planning.html
======
logifail
> Through user testing [..] customers were most interested in learning about
> the cheapest flight, the shortest flight and the flight that offered the
> best combination of saving time and money. Displaying search results based
> on this information, even though the changes were small, made a big
> difference in sales...

No-one could possibly have expected consumers to care about those things
<rolls eyes>

Seriously, is this the best we can come up with? "If all you have is a hammer,
everything looks like a nail" springs to mind.

